# Fancy a giggle



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

want to see how builders work in New Zealand? 
Here's some pic's from a job i did a couple of years back in NZ. The GC put all the drywall up and i was just there to get it ready for painting, my boss let me do this one all by myself, generous eh? The HO was planning on doing the paint himself.
Repeat: I did not put the drywall up, just had to make it as good as poss!
















good eh? it gets better!

















Yes that last one is 3-way join an inch from the already installed *ahem* 'trim', check out the gap that had to be backfilled!

















Yes my friends.. double joins within a few inches of each other, the first one a few inches from and outside corner!









This is the best double join ever, the red is the old wall/old section butting onto the new build section with a socket hole in the middle... check out around the door aswell!









Another beauty!









Love it!


Abit of entertainment for you on this fine day!

Unfortunately i didn't get any after pic's, my last job before moving out of the country!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I can see why you left. LOL


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I want to work behind THAT taper. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> *just had to make it as good as poss!*


 ????

I have in my satchel the only tool needed for that room..........


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

We have all seen that kind of stuff. It's not pretty, but you get em


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

FKN FUNNY!!! I almost pissed my pants.....thanks!!:notworthy:


daArch said:


> ????
> 
> I have in my satchel the only tool needed for that room..........


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

HA! Ive seen this up close, I worked construction with a bunch of Maoris in Hawaii for about a year, what a zoo! crazy guys, not to great at building but fun to drink with. :wallbash:


Dannyj said:


> want to see how builders work in New Zealand?
> Here's some pic's from a job i did a couple of years back in NZ. The GC put all the drywall up and i was just there to get it ready for painting, my boss let me do this one all by myself, generous eh? The HO was planning on doing the paint himself.
> Repeat: I did not put the drywall up, just had to make it as good as poss!
> 
> ...


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I hear their hiring in Haiti. Nice work


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT;114380[COLOR=red said:


> ]I hear their hiring in Haiti.[/COLOR] Nice work


 
Now that's just wrong


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

well said monkey man, until you've seen the Maori's drink you ain't seen nothing! First site i worked on in Auckland, friday midday (12 on the button) out came the 12 pack(s) of Steiny's and that was it for the day, f**king crazy bastards, some of them where so huge it was scary!!!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannyj said:


> well said monkey man, until you've seen the Maori's drink you ain't seen nothing! First site i worked on in Auckland, friday midday (12 on the button) out came the 12 pack(s) of Steiny's and that was it for the day, f**king crazy bastards, some of them where so huge it was scary!!!


Got that right, some of the biggest people on earth! Rugby players on alcohol, fkn nutz! Whoo hoo! :drink:


----------

